# Three Leafs dirty trucks



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

I always see nice clean plow trucks on this site . This morning i went out for a coffee and drove to the shop to take some pics of a couple of our dirty trucks the day after a storm..
Enjoy..i really wanted to get all the trucks together but wasnt able to ..


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

hey Allan,

trucks look good, if there dirty its means there making money



next time your going for coffee...i'll take mine light no sugar


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

In the first pic is the plow hook up? If so u might wanna check the head gear out, looks like its leaning foward pretty good.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL no its not hooked up they were actually taking it off when i snapped the pic
Allen
Wing plow
im usually at the Tville D&D around 7 every morn so come on down...


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

WingPlow;980722 said:


> hey Allan,
> 
> trucks look good, if there dirty its means there making money


Yup exactly.

Thanks for loading me the other night. Used almost all of it up. Got 9 ton of Magic yesterday. Hopefully I use it up quickly. These temps are pretty Cold 0 degrees at my place this morning. Now you will start seeing the difference in products. Damn cold front is making this storm go just south of us:realmad:


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hey matt
yah its way to cold out there
i got a pic of the hitch set up on the f550 for yah.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

kinda dirty


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

looks good allen

heres your old truck


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

wow i miss that truck... looks good 
ill get that flat bed cleaned off this week for you
Allen


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

perfect the hoist will be here next week


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Creek View Prop*

Nice powerstroke


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;980779 said:


> kinda dirty


Ya I will just do a flat peice of steel again like the 6500 and the F450 I had. Nice and strong.

I was wondering where the F350 went.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

how we service the sidewalk monster.. We never do anything normal LOL


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

threeleaf;981207 said:


> how we service the sidewalk monster.. We never do anything normal LOL


WOW Sure hope them straps dont let go ! Could be a bad ending not just for the quad....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

doo-man;981297 said:


> WOW Sure hope them straps dont let go ! Could be a bad ending not just for the quad....


That is pretty normal working conditions for Steve! He is very good at what he does.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice equipment!

Looks like you have a hooklift on the 550? How do you like it?

- Dan


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Like someone said if there dirty your making money.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Dan85;981519 said:


> Nice equipment!
> 
> Looks like you have a hooklift on the 550? How do you like it?
> 
> - Dan


Can't speak exactly for Al but I am hoping to set up a truck similar to his!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the f550 and kenworth run hooklifts.. i really dont know what i would do without them .... they make life reallyh simple..
heres a pic of the hooklifts in fall clean up gear...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the little Pete. What axles are in it?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

JD Dave;981651 said:


> Love the little Pete. What axles are in it?


i know isnt she cute!!! Its a kenworth though..And i think it has 10kfront and 23krear but i could be rong i cant remember..
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Allen nice looking trucks love the Kenworth. How do you like it?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the kenworth has been a good truck so far... that truck picks alot of cans everyday..normal stuff breaks here and there but nothing major..only thing i wish i would have spent more money on was air ride susp.. it rides really rough when its empty..
im trying to find some pics of it when it was all cleaned up over the summer but i lost the pics
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you have a plow on it or is it just for salting? I was looking at the International 4300s but your the second guy around here with a Kenworth so I guess I'll have to go and take a look.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

its just for salting i dont really wanna put a plow on it.. its kinda our baby i try not to hammer it to hard...once i get our big hooklift ill put a plow on the t300 and let it go lol.
who else around here runs one? ive seen Northeast has a red t300 with an american on it but thats about it..we ran a 4300 for a little while with a amplirol hook on it i must say it was a way better truck for tight spots and it was a little less heavy on the tare weight..
Allen


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;981724 said:


> who else around here runs one?


There is a guy who parks next to sliders in Plainville who has one.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

threeleaf;981690 said:


> i know isnt she cute!!! Its a kenworth though..And i think it has 10kfront and 23krear but i could be rong i cant remember..
> Allen


I knew it was a KW but for some reason I said Pete. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

threeleaf;981713 said:


> the kenworth has been a good truck so far... that truck picks alot of cans everyday..normal stuff breaks here and there but nothing major..only thing i wish i would have spent more money on was air ride susp.. it rides really rough when its empty..
> im trying to find some pics of it when it was all cleaned up over the summer but i lost the pics
> Allen


I got air ride on our newest salt truck and I love it, just wish I had spent the money on an auto. What tranny does the KW have.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

hlntoiz;981725 said:


> There is a guy who parks next to sliders in Plainville who has one.


You got it. Jeff from Harveys Landscaping just bought a Kenworth in the fall with a switch n go setup I believe.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

tranny is a six speed auto 
yah i forgot about harvey he got that last year for somewhere out west... really nice truck its a swaploader 20k lbs lift .I think its only a 26k gvw though but it does have air ride...
he called me last week saying he was selling his hydro seeder and leaf vac set up for his truck..wish i had some extra cash for some more toys.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

threeleaf;981753 said:


> tranny is a six speed auto
> yah i forgot about harvey he got that last year for somewhere out west... really nice truck its a swaploader 20k lbs lift .I think its only a 26k gvw though but it does have air ride...
> he called me last week saying he was selling his hydro seeder and leaf vac set up for his truck..wish i had some extra cash for some more toys.


Ya he offered me the whole setup too. I thought he was just joking around I guess not.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

So are you from the plainville area? do you hang out down at snow white often ?.. just try to figure out if ive meet you before.I dont think he was joking about selling ive heard from a few people he wanted to sell everything.. but i could be wrong..
hey JD Dave got any pics of your salt rig?
Allen


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

threeleaf;981774 said:


> So are you from the plainville area? do you hang out down at snow white often ?.. just try to figure out if ive meet you before.I dont think he was joking about selling ive heard from a few people he wanted to sell everything.. but i could be wrong..
> hey JD Dave got any pics of your salt rig?
> Allen


I got lots of pics in my profile album.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

JD Dave i must say that is one hell of a operation you have...what kinda salters are on your trucks? I have so many ? for you... I really wanna know what is the primary use for all of your equipment in the no winter months? More to come!!!!
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya we are out of New Britain. I buy everything from snow white now, best place around. I think we may have met there or up at Paul's house in Bristol I was pressure washing his house for him one day this summer.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yes i thought i seen your name before... We buy everything from paul also he is a great guy...how is that walker working for you i remember you saying you might get rid of it..
Allen


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe JD will come to Erie for a GTG??


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm much happier with it now. I'm going to use it for spring and fall cleanups it really makes it worth owning just for that. I cut my cleanup times in half especially on windy days. Its a little slow for use as a 48" bagging mower but I have the 62" side discharge mower deck that I am hoping to utilize this summer as well. I also just picked up the snowblower and cab for it as well for my commercials I have quite a bit of sidewalk. So with the extra options now I think it will be a useful investment. 

Chris


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

how does it work with the snowblower?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I picked it up the beginning of the month so I've only used it around my shop cleaning up but it runs nice and powerful I used it to move some plow piles away from the trailers and it didn't slow down at all, it would blow snow over 50' if I let it. The only complaint is the mower is a diesel and is a hard start if left in the cold so I have to leave it running if I take it out on the trailer. I'm thinking of rigging a truck battery in the hopper for the winter the small mower batteries just don't have the amps it needs in the cold.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

thats great man... i might come out and take a look at this set up if you dont mind
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Let me know, I have a 900sqft shop behind my house so I'm almost always around if you want to come and check it out. 860-748-0780

-Chris


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

sounds good ill be calling you ..
thanks 
Allen


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

here is another KW salt truck to the collection. Your truck is beautiful, man it must be nice to be able to switch the bodies for the time of year. The leaf set up you have on the KW is great i wish i could do that with the roll of just not really worth is on a 20000lb gvw truck.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

mattslawn 
what are the specs on that truck? 
i really like that... that would be a nice way to get rid of my f550 and get into another kw 
Allen


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

Its a t300 lopro. I can't say enough about how great of a truck it has been so far. This truck has 19.5 in tires and 12ft bed, it actually sits lower to the ground then both of my chevy 3500 four wheel drives. Front axle is 8000 and the rear is 11500 juice brakes auto trans and the power is night and day to my 4500 duramax. If you would like more pics or ever happen to be out in the chicago area let me know
matt


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

whats it got for a engine?


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

paccar px-6 i belive 330 hp


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I love these trucks fellas


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That is a nice truck i can't belive the bed sits lower than a 1 ton . i think if this had a hook lift system it would be real nice. definatly more pics .


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice fleet you got there.


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

i will take pictures with a tape tomorrow so you guys can see, the hook lift would be nice but with that spreader full i sit right around capacity to about 1000lb over so the hook lift would be great but the system would eat into my capacity. I guess i should look into the actual weight of the system


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Xchange series Hooklift with a 13000lb lift capacity weighs in at 1500lbs and that's without the body.


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

hmmmm thats interesting. I dont want to steal this thread but it seems allen would have some good advice on the system too, what did it run you guys to buy a system and have it installed on the truck? if it is 1500lbs i could put the salter on a flat bed or somthing of that sort to make up some of the weight difference


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mattslawn;982287 said:


> hmmmm thats interesting. I dont want to steal this thread but it seems allen would have some good advice on the system too, what did it run you guys to buy a system and have it installed on the truck? if it is 1500lbs i could put the salter on a flat bed or somthing of that sort to make up some of the weight difference


Al as given me great imput on looking for a hook. I have looked at the Stellar Flex 36 and swaploader 100 series. They are both great hooks. I am most likely going with the stellar because of price and I can get more lifting capacity on a 84"CA. I don't want to get any longer with my truck.

If you are really worried about weight then the way to go is the Switch-n-Go system. Many guys have them and love them

Sorry to steel your thunder Al. But since you helped me out with your opinion and I have been doing the research I though I would add my $.02.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nobody is stealing a thread here guys i like talking hooklifts. Matt you know that!!

yes you loose some cap when running a hook...But to gain some of that weight back we just run a lite weight bin. We have found its a big factor when you get into the smaller trucks like my f550 or what Matt is looking at dodge 5500.. you need to look for a lite hooklift with double acting such as the stellar flexor the swap loader..Our f550 runs a American hla100 wich in my opinion is the worst hooklift on the market.....The KW runs a stellar shuttle 20klb lift and i think anything stellar makes is a really nice setup..
Mattslawn i think your truck is the perfect truck for a hooklift... i would run a stellar slider unit on that truck with a 16klb lift and it wouldbe the most versital truck around the slider allows you to run diff size cans and you still get the high dump angle us landscapers want..im not sure on price for a slider but my hla 100 brand new was around 12k with all the parts to install... I couldnt tell you how much a new stellar is because i found ours used localyfor a good deal..Matt (hlntoiz) would have current prices scince hes on the wagon now...
Also when i load the kw spreader till its spilling of the sides im over gvw same with the 550..i run them heavy all the time just not around DOT.. 
Bucks switch and go is for another post LOL
Allen


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

You can get a switch and go for 10-15 depending on what exactly you want how much does a hook lift run for a 25k truck?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

JRSlawn;982899 said:


> You can get a switch and go for 10-15 depending on what exactly you want how much does a hook lift run for a 25k truck?


do you mean a 25k gvw truck?
if so i think you would want a min of a 16klb lift..i just called a dealer that i do alot of stuff with and he gave me a rough quote on a swaploader 16k slider he was in the 17k range depending on options(fenders,lighting,mounting plates,pto)


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah just under cdl. That is a lot cheaper then I thought it was going to be.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;982904 said:


> do you mean a 25k gvw truck?
> if so i think you would want a min of a 16klb lift..i just called a dealer that i do alot of stuff with and he gave me a rough quote on a swaploader 16k slider he was in the 17k range depending on options(fenders,lighting,mounting plates,pto)


Bart Equipment in W Springfield MA was the cheepest. Stellar Flex 36 16,000lb for a 84"CA was around $15k installed out the door. Lift only, no fenders, hitch etc. For me the CA is what made the difference, I don't want to go any longer because of plowing.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt yah Kim was pricing it out for a longer truck. You are def picking the rite hooklift for the truck your ganna run it on.. but add those fenders lights and other stuff and your in the same range i think.. 84"CA would be the longest i would go also..I think you should be able to run 12' bins... thats what we run the most of 12' 12yard..
P.S theres a f550 hooklift with plow and sander for sale around... 
Allen


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Allen you have some awesome looking trucks there, I have been looking into getting something similar( either a F550 or GMC5500) with the hooklift system. Its also nice to see some other CT guys on here, Im up in Somers, not to far from Tri-State KW. But i have to ask if you have any more pictures of that 550 set up especially of the liquid sprayer I saw mounted behind the spreader? Thanks Chris


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't know if u guys from three leaf remember me i worked for a oil company,team energy that delivered u guys some diesel a few years back ...u guys have a sweet set up with the hook systems..how do u get the pipe out of the leaf box to dump it?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

a&j yes i i remember you..How is everything going its been a while? Do you still work for them? 
The pipe stays on the truck and you just slide the Bin back and dump,its a very slick setup ive never seen another like it. My Uncle comes up with all of these ideas for our trucks i give him all the credit on builds...
Chris 
im sorry but ill have to get some better pics in the morning ,again my Uncle built this also, he is a brain when it comes to doing something when you say it cant be done...


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;983063 said:


> P.S theres a f550 hooklift with plow and sander for sale around...
> Allen


Going to go with a dodge? :laughing::laughing:

I didn't know Kim did hooks. What brands? Will he do a stellar? I would rather stay local if the cost is the same. He is 2 turns away from my house.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Chris 
here are some bad pics that i found its really not finished yet..im trying to find some different tanks... It has 2 70 gallon tanks its enough for the one account that truck is on...


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;983184 said:


> Going to go with a dodge? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I didn't know Kim did hooks. What brands? Will he do a stellar? I would rather stay local if the cost is the same. He is 2 turns away from my house.


NO Its not mine..... i love my fords eventhough you change trannys and fuel tanks like you change oil filters!!!!! Freind of mine wants to get out of the can hauling deal and his truck is sweet..
Yes Kim did Rons hooklift pete.Did a really nice job too.. I think he will put just about any hook you want on but he is a swaploader guy..
Allen


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

i just left there for another oil company..u guys deal with paul at snow white?? i grow up with him kind of..my best friend don whos stag u were at in aug lived down the street from paul when he moved to planville during high school and we all hung out back then...paul told me u guys bought some grandstands from him..do u like them??allan sandt


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

cda817;981763 said:


> Ya he offered me the whole setup too. I thought he was just joking around I guess not.


Do either of you have any contact info for this guy? How is the truck I might be interested?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;983204 said:


> NO Its not mine..... i love my fords eventhough you change trannys and fuel tanks like you change oil filters!!!!! Freind of mine wants to get out of the can hauling deal and his truck is sweet..
> Yes Kim did Rons hooklift pete.Did a really nice job too.. I think he will put just about any hook you want on but he is a swaploader guy..
> Allen


Who is selling it? Rons hook was awesome. Who bought it? Do you think Kim would give me a # on a hook?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

JJSLandscape 
yes i can get you his contact info give me a ring tommorow 860 209 3844.. i dont wanna give it out on here sorry...The truck is amazing very clean and he takes good care of everything..
A&J 
i dont think i went to that stag.Maybe it was my partner Zack that went..Yes we do deal with Paul alot i was at lunch wit him today..We bought the grandstands in the spring of last year..the guys seem to really like the way they run. We have had some problems but nothing that wasnt fixed within a day. Rolling it down a hill didnt help much..when we put them away for winter the machanic said they were coming up on 600hrs..so we ran them alot this summer...
Allen


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;983412 said:


> Who is selling it? Rons hook was awesome. Who bought it? Do you think Kim would give me a # on a hook?


A freind of mine down in stratford wants to unload all his stuff ..Rons hooklift was well built almost to Steves standards  I dont know the name of the guy who bought it but he is out of Goshen i think..Give truck builders a call and talk to Steve he works for Kim and he can give you the numbers you want  Tell him i told you to call.
Allen


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey guys just throwing it out there, I'm in Hamden, CT and there is a guy selling an International hook lift I think it is some ware between a 1982 and 1988. I don't know to much about it but I know it is automatic, has 19.5 inch rims, and does not appear to have any rot or major rust on it. I know the guy has had it for a few years now and only used it as a leaf truck. It comes with one rack body style body. The truck looks like you can use it tomorrow if you want, but I really don't know much about it. The truck is nice and short and looks like it would make a nice plow/sanding rig. He is asking $6,000 for it. If anyone is interested, let me and I will drive back by and get the telephone number and the location where it is.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

BillyRgn;983981 said:


> Hey guys just throwing it out there, I'm in Hamden, CT and there is a guy selling an International hook lift I think it is some ware between a 1982 and 1988. I don't know to much about it but I know it is automatic, has 19.5 inch rims, and does not appear to have any rot or major rust on it. I know the guy has had it for a few years now and only used it as a leaf truck. It comes with one rack body style body. The truck looks like you can use it tomorrow if you want, but I really don't know much about it. The truck is nice and short and looks like it would make a nice plow/sanding rig. He is asking $6,000 for it. If anyone is interested, let me and I will drive back by and get the telephone number and the location where it is.


Can you get a pic of it too?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

maybe a nice back up truck for me ....
x2 on the pics..
Allen


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

with the hook systems do u have to use the mfg cans or can u use other ones..i see that switch ngo makes a nice dove taile landsapes body...


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yes you can use any hooklift can as long as it has the same hook hieght... we use other peoples cans all the time,we run out of cans fast when it gets busy..thats why you have to be freinds with the other guys with 36" hooklifts..
Thats a big downfall for me with the switch and go because not to many people run them and you can only run switch and go rails on a switch and go..
The company we buy our cans from can build just about any style body you could ever dream up...
Allen


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;984425 said:


> yes you can use any hooklift can as long as it has the same hook hieght... we use other peoples cans all the time,we run out of cans fast when it gets busy..thats why you have to be freinds with the other guys with 36" hooklifts..
> Thats a big downfall for me with the switch and go because not to many people run them and you can only run switch and go rails on a switch and go..
> The company we buy our cans from can build just about any style body you could ever dream up...
> Allen


Exactly!  Thinking of keeping the 6500 now and putting the hook on that. I am going crazy  Figuring out what I want to do


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats what i would do Matt.. that way you can haul all of your equipment and get a little more payload.. I dont know if you are worried about plowing with it but i can tell you our f550 is 2wd and ive never had the need for 4wd with it as long as its full of salt..
Allen


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Matt keep the 6500 make it just a tad longer to take on at 14 foot cans. and maybe a box. there is a guy on here or lts that has one like yours but longer. i will post a couple of pics of it . the last pic i think is an awsome package if you do deliveries.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

hlntoiz;983986 said:


> Can you get a pic of it too?


I will go by early tomorrow morning and get the number and try to get a couple pics for ya.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;984648 said:


> Thats what i would do Matt.. that way you can haul all of your equipment and get a little more payload.. I dont know if you are worried about plowing with it but i can tell you our f550 is 2wd and ive never had the need for 4wd with it as long as its full of salt..
> Allen


I am definately leaning toward it. I know the 2wd isnt' an issue I had the 8611 on it the first year I bought it. I just didn't have large parking lots for it. Maybe I can sub it to you next year?



cat320;984666 said:


> Matt keep the 6500 make it just a tad longer to take on at 14 foot cans. and maybe a box. there is a guy on here or lts that has one like yours but longer. i will post a couple of pics of it . the last pic i think is an awsome package if you do deliveries.


Rick, you have shown me those pics before. with the Flex36 stellar I don't need to lengthen the frame at all. It has a 8 ton lifting cap. I can still put a 12' box on it. without any issues. Can you find out where he got that box made up?



BillyRgn;984685 said:


> I will go by early tomorrow morning and get the number and try to get a couple pics for ya.


Cool, Thanks!

Now I need to sell the body off the 6500


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I'll have to see if i can remember which guy he is on here lol but i do know he is right on the MA /CT border > i think he has longer cans on his truck , but he is useing it for both that box if i remember right is 18'


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cat320;984774 said:


> I'll have to see if i can remember which guy he is on here lol but i do know he is right on the MA /CT border > i think he has longer cans on his truck , but he is useing it for both that box if i remember right is 18'


18' looks about right. if he has a 14' ca, the box looks to be about 4' over. If I do go with a hook I want to have a box for my crap.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt keep the body and put some rails under it with a hook and there you go a dump body..RJM made that van body iirc...
i think its a 16ft also.your only allowed a 2 ft over hand before u need a icc bumper.
Allen


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;984790 said:


> Matt keep the body and put some rails under it with a hook and there you go a dump body..RJM made that van body iirc...
> i think its a 16ft also.your only allowed a 2 ft over hand before u need a icc bumper.
> Allen


I was thinking that. Talking to Steve tonight he said I may or may not be able to do it depending on where the rails lined up. I have to measure it. I could probably take measurements from your stellar? I like the body especially since I have those million dollar aluminum sideboards


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I found a side shot of that truck that he sent me i still can't find hi email i will also post another one i saw online very nice and very interesting what you can do with one truck set up the right way .
I also loaded up on one with a sander .


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you would have to add a wider rail because the frame of the stellar lines up to the frame of the truck and the can rail rides on the outside of the frame of the truck.I dont think it would be a big deal.So im thinking for your truck Matt you will run a 10' can that will sit flush to the hitch and a 12' can that will give you a 2' over hang is that correct?
If so you should fit your mini ex or the skid in a 12' can with no problem.
As far as subbing for us come on over we could always use another truck!!!!
Allen


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Cat320
in the second pic the one with the van body something looks fishy in the first set the hook is set intom the body and in the last pic its set out like a bin.. does he have more then one?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;984835 said:


> I think you would have to add a wider rail because the frame of the stellar lines up to the frame of the truck and the can rail rides on the outside of the frame of the truck.I dont think it would be a big deal.So im thinking for your truck Matt you will run a 10' can that will sit flush to the hitch and a 12' can that will give you a 2' over hang is that correct?
> If so you should fit your mini ex or the skid in a 12' can with no problem.
> As far as subbing for us come on over we could always use another truck!!!!
> Allen


You are right with the can lengths. That is what I was figuring. I will have to stop down with the 6500 and do some measurments. I am sure we can make arrangement for next year if you are serious. I will have to get another 8611 for it though.

Check this ride out. It is right in Monroe, CT

Ebay Hooklift for sale


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought you had 2 of them already? I was up at tristate and saw that yellow truck sitting there its very very nice...
should get some sleep getting up at 4am to check some places ill talk to you guys later!!!
Allen


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

BillyRgn;984685 said:


> I will go by early tomorrow morning and get the number and try to get a couple pics for ya.


Sorry to get your hopes up guys, I went by where the truck was yesterday and it was gone. I think it sold already, I new someone would jump on it at that price. I will keep my eyes open for it though.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yah that was a good price even if the truck was junk the hook was probablt worth more..
o well maybe next time..
Allen


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

theres a f550 up in litchfield on craigslist 70k miles a dump body and flat bed for $26K..


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Allen, Is this your buddies truck Hooklift in Hamden


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yes it is.. very very nice truck..im trying to get some pics loaded up now from today...but my pc is all messed up with this new camera.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

here are some more dirty pics for yah 
havent had to use these much this year
and we had to clean up our shop today because the place was getting kinda tight so we hauled of some extra brick..


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

what kind of fuel economy are you guys seeing out of these 550's


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

WingPlow;980722 said:


> if there dirty its means there making money


That is what I always say too


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

skidooer;987778 said:


> what kind of fuel economy are you guys seeing out of these 550's


Not good!!!!!! when i drive it its like 7 to 8 mpg.. But i drive it like i stole it LOL.
we have gas cards that track that stuff ill check when i get to the office..
Allen


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

that black F350 is sweeeet. Any more pics?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

ill get some more tomorrow
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

How do you like the CAT with the blizzard on it I was looking at getting one with the Kage pusher on it but after looking at the blizzard I think I like that better

-Chris


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

i really like the power plow ...we had a 8' pro tech on it..the power plow is way faster and it is very well built we have hit some curbs going fast and it still works with out problems.
im in the market to buy another..
Allen


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you don't mind since it's not going to snow this week apparently do you mind if I come by and check it out?

-Chris


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yah its in farmington..please call before you go to the site...the site has security and we have to clear you with them before your truck goes onsite.. i dunno there really up tight latley with all that aig crap going on ...
860 209 3844 call me and ill meet with you...
Allen


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;990571 said:


> i really like the power plow ...we had a 8' pro tech on it..the power plow is way faster and it is very well built we have hit some curbs going fast and it still works with out problems.
> im in the market to buy another..
> Allen


Nice investment!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt were the heck you been... sorry i never got back to you the other day we got a little busy that day and didnt make it back to town till late that night..theres always next time..
Allen


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is a ICC bumper and what do those trucks usually come with anyhow?
Dave.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

*ICC Bumper*



Grassman09;997057 said:


> What is a ICC bumper and what do those trucks usually come with anyhow?
> Dave.


The ICC[Interstate Commerce Commission] regulates trucks that haul freight over state lines. They have specifications on the bumpers under trailer trucks to keep vehicles from going underneath in a crash. If the body hangs out too far from frame,it needs a bumper. The ICC Commission also issues authority to haul cartage across state lines. Nowadays the Fed. DOT handles some of these responsibilites. I have a ICC Bumper on my septic tank truck to prevent the valves from getting hit in a crash. Conspicuious Tape is sometimes put on bumper for visibilty at nite. plowking


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ohhh okay. They call it something different here, but yes I've seen all transport trailers have that as well as box trucks. Thanks.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

plowking15;997269 said:


> The ICC[Interstate Commerce Commission] regulates trucks that haul freight over state lines. They have specifications on the bumpers under trailer trucks to keep vehicles from going underneath in a crash. If the body hangs out too far from frame,it needs a bumper. The ICC Commission also issues authority to haul cartage across state lines. Nowadays the Fed. DOT handles some of these responsibilites. I have a ICC Bumper on my septic tank truck to prevent the valves from getting hit in a crash. Conspicuious Tape is sometimes put on bumper for visibilty at nite. plowking


thats the best way to explain it your good man!!!!!!


----------

